# The Poachers friend review



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I would just like to tell you about the Poachers Friend, I had it for a little while now, I was hoping to get some hunting photos, but sadly I went out this morning and forgot to charge my camera, 
I got 3 rats with the Poacher but didnt want to put them in the car to bring home for a photo,
Any way this is my review, 
The poachers Friend is what it is called, a powerfull hunting slingshot, john has got the size just right not too small but just the right size to take his double bands,
Its made with very good quality multiplex 18mm thick, and is finished really well, 
the shape of the Poacher is a good standed slingshot shape, 
Now for the bands, I was suprised how easy the bands are to pull back, for been double, he has got the taper just right,
they are rapped onto a nice size leather pouch, they come with the bands on, and have been put on nice and neat with the rap and tuck method,
If you were not a hunter you could take one of the bands off easy, then you would have a spare pair,
I did do a bit of can shooting, but you only get a couple of shots at the can cos it shreds then, 
Im made up with mine there is nothing i can really say bad about it, 
Ive tried 8mm steel and 12 and 14mm lead with it and no hand slaps, heres a few photos, and when i can get out again i will put some hunting photo with the nice slingshot,
heres a few photos, cheers jeff

The Poachers Friend













































you can tell its size next to my Dankung


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good review Jeff. Looks a nice little hunter


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

John makes a nice little frame, I know I'm enjoying my Knobbly....OK John I'll give you money to change the name of that one


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> John makes a nice little frame, I know I'm enjoying my Knobbly....OK John I'll give you money to change the name of that one


hahaha, i dont know were the name knobbly come from to be honest, but i can't change it now hahahaha,

and thanks for the review jeff









everybody i speak to who as purchased one of my cattys say they dont get a handslap with any ammo they use, i believe i have got the length and taper perfect with these slimline pouches, thanks again, john


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Excellent review and great pics. Thanks!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dhansen said:


> Excellent review and great pics. Thanks!


Ditto, thanks.


----------

